# DoDerp thread



## Ranger Psych (Dec 2, 2015)

This thread's for all the facepalm, WTF were you thinking, why are we doing this type stuff that we all see...

I'll start it off.

*Armored vehicle lets troops use PowerPoint on the battlefield*

"The Stryker, an eight-wheeled armored vehicle used almost exclusively by the U.S. Army, has had a tumultuous history. But now, according to an Army release, it might have found a new calling as a specially outfitted command vehicle that will give troops inside unprecedented communications capabilities."


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 2, 2015)

We've given commanders "PowerPoint" capabilities as long as they used it.  Carrying a smart board around and setting it up in the field.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 2, 2015)

I thought that was a duffleblog article


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 2, 2015)

Nope..... although it reads like one.


----------



## AWP (Dec 2, 2015)

Worlds greatest band



> I enjoy the occasional Nickelback song. What I don't understand is why everyone hates them. Thoughts?


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 2, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> This thread's for all the facepalm, WTF were you thinking, why are we doing this type stuff that we all see...
> 
> I'll start it off.
> 
> ...


So, now, death by PowerPoint is a real thing?!


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Dec 2, 2015)

I left for work running later than usual and in desperation hit taco bell for breakfast.  Hadn't tried it, figured what the hell, right?

Current status..... Poor.  Failure deemed imminent.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 2, 2015)

They were gonna go with something like this


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 2, 2015)

I'd just list a whole bunch of my middle management if I could.


----------



## medicchick (Dec 2, 2015)

They will have to wait for their NOC's to properly set it up first.:-"


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 2, 2015)

Why is the Corps Commander running around in a Striker?

I see a fleet of Command Strikers at Ft Lewis.   They will form a large circle (like a wagon train fighting the injuns) on the admin fields.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 2, 2015)

medicchick said:


> They will have to wait for their NOC's to properly set it up first.:-"



My dear, are you dyslexic today, isn't "htat" NCO?


----------



## medicchick (Dec 2, 2015)

x SF med said:


> My dear, are you dyslexic today, isn't "htat" NCO?


New computer, new keyboard.  Everything is 6 inches off from the last one.:wall:


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 3, 2015)

Great, this rolling piece of shit death star has been stripped of absolutely anything useful and filled with inadequate headquarters dweebs who now have plenty of time to de-flower our CONOPs before annoying us with their presence. Can't wait...


----------



## x SF med (Dec 3, 2015)

medicchick said:


> New computer, new keyboard.  Everything is 6 inches off from the last one.:wall:



So, he bought you a Sasquatch sized computer, sounds like his modus operandi...:wall:


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 3, 2015)

No, I bought her a laptop that she liked, sans the touchscreen of the one she played with @ Best Buy, for cheaper.  Next trinket for it will most likely be a SSD, so she can have a storage drive and her OS/gaming drive... 

ASUS ROG G751JL - Specifications


----------



## x SF med (Dec 3, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> No, I bought her a laptop that she liked, sans the touchscreen of the one she played with @ Best Buy, for cheaper.  Next trinket for it will most likely be a SSD, so she can have a storage drive and her OS/gaming drive...
> 
> ASUS ROG G751JL - Specifications



Would you buy me one for Christmas?:-"


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 3, 2015)

You're missing significant hardware required to earn one, and if you Jenner'ed up I'd pull a Semper Phillipines if you pressed the issue.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 3, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> You're missing significant hardware required to earn one, and if you Jenner'ed up I'd pull a Semper Phillipines if you pressed the issue.



So, that's a NO....   forever.  Damn, I really wanted a free computer for the holidays.


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 3, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


>



I want to shoot that. Don't know why, just do.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 3, 2015)

Frank S. said:


> I want to shoot that. Don't know why, just do.


 
Please don't. You might degrade the Power Point capabilities.


----------



## AWP (Dec 3, 2015)

I can hear it now as the squad argues over Windows, Linux, or Mac.

"You know, Windows isn't as reliable as Linux."
"Yeah? We have drivers while you're editing a .cfg file to make it work."
"Mac's more stable and with an outstanding screen."
"Shut up. The government's expensive purchase would double under the might of Cuppertino."
"At least Mac doesn't blue screen!"
"Actually, Linux is compatible with..."
(In unison) "SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT LINUX!!!  YOUR MARKET SHARE IS SHIT!!!"


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 3, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> "At least Mac doesn't blue screen!"


----------



## JWoody (Dec 3, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Worlds greatest band


 I'm flattered, thank you.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 4, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Would you buy me one for Christmas?:-"



I agree.  I guess we know who's going to be everyone's Secret Santa.  :-"


----------



## Rapid (Dec 4, 2015)

*Bud Weisser arrested for trespassing at Budweiser Brewery*






Bud Weisser arrested for trespassing at Budweiser Brewery

ST. LOUIS, MO (KTVI) - The brewery got an unwanted visit from a man with a familiar moniker.

Bud Weisser, 19, was placed under arrest for trespassing at the Budweiser Brewery located at 9th and Arsenal in St. Louis.

Police say Weisser entered a secured area at the brewery at after 6pm on Thursday. Security officers told him to leave and called police after an altercation.

Weisser was taken into police custody. He was issued summonses for trespassing and resisting arrest.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 4, 2015)

This lifts my spirits


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 4, 2015)

Rapid said:


> *Bud Weisser arrested for trespassing at Budweiser Brewery*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will he learn from this?
i.e. is Bud wiser?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 4, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Will he learn from this?
> i.e. is Bud wiser?




Nothing in the report said what he was doing there. Was this just a name generated case of jackassery, or was something else going on? He should have just left when asked to by security. The altercation took it to the next level.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 4, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> I agree.  I guess we know who's going to be everyone's Secret Santa.  :-"




Speaking of which...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 4, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> I agree.  I guess we know who's going to be everyone's Secret Santa.  :-"




You do realize what MC has done, does, and will continue to do to EARN said toys and trinkets, right?


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 4, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> You do realize what MC has done, does, and will continue to do to EARN said toys and trinkets, right?



It looks like she'll be busy paying for all our presents. ;)


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 5, 2015)

Rapid said:


> *Bud Weisser arrested for trespassing at Budweiser Brewery*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hard to resist beer pressure at that age.


----------



## AWP (Dec 5, 2015)

I wonder if he barley made bail, but there's no need to get hopped up over that story, it isn't like he's going to the can or anything. Ale probably draw a light sentence which gives him time to brew up another plan. I don't expect he and his lawyer to lager the wagons, but offer a smooth, refreshing defense that isn't watered down. Regardless, he has a bottle ahead of him. Here's to you Mr. Brewery Trespassing Guy, you're a real man of genius.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 5, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I wonder if he barley made bail, but there's no need to get hopped up over that story, it isn't like he's going to the can or anything. Ale probably draw a light sentence which gives him time to brew up another plan. I don't expect he and his lawyer to lager the wagons, but offer a smooth, refreshing defense that isn't watered down. Regardless, he has a bottle ahead of him. Here's to you Mr. Brewery Trespassing Guy, you're a real man of genius.



Ouch.  Well played, but, ouch....


----------



## CDG (Dec 5, 2015)

medicchick said:


> Everything is 6 inches off from the last one.:wall:



Seriously.  SERIOUSLY???  NOBODY FUCKING TOUCHED THIS GEM!?!?!

*sigh*  Leave it to the Air Force to come in and clean up the clusterfuck.

THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!

I am disappointed in all my friends today.


----------



## AWP (Dec 5, 2015)

CDG said:


> Seriously.  SERIOUSLY???  NOBODY FUCKING TOUCHED THIS GEM!?!?!
> 
> *sigh*  Leave it to the Air Force to come in and clean up the clusterfuck.
> 
> ...



Out of fear respect for RP I left it alone. Rest assured, others thought it.

Also, the AF doesn't clean anything. That's why they have so many contractors.


----------



## CDG (Dec 5, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Out of fear respect for RP I left it alone. Rest assured, others thought it.
> 
> Also, the AF doesn't clean anything. That's why they have so many contractors.



Well it wasn't an intentional shot at RP.  I would hope it doesn't come off that way.  All meant in good fun.

@Ranger Psych- If my post offends you, I sincerely apologize and will remove it.  

Not being snarky here.


----------



## medicchick (Dec 5, 2015)

If ya'll want to go there we can.  RP is much bigger, in all ways (especially where it matters), then the last guy I was with...12 years ago.  He is also a better person and I strive to be a better person since I met him.


----------



## AWP (Dec 5, 2015)

CDG said:


> Well it wasn't an intentional shot at RP.  I would hope it doesn't come off that way.  All meant in good fun.
> 
> @Ranger Psych- If my post offends you, I sincerely apologize and will remove it.
> 
> Not being snarky here.



I was busting your chops more than anything.



medicchick said:


> If ya'll want to go there we can.  RP is much bigger, in all ways (especially where it matters), then the last guy I was with...12 years ago.  He is also a better person and I strive to be a better person since I met him.



This thread's heading into the shitter and then she saves it with some Hallmark inspiration. Just another day here on Shadowspear, folks.


----------



## CDG (Dec 5, 2015)

See, this is the problem with not having met any of the involved parties in person.  You just don't know.  Maybe I should just STFU next time. Lol.


----------



## medicchick (Dec 5, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I was busting your chops more than anything.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread's heading into the shitter and then she saves it with some Hallmark inspiration. Just another day here on Shadowspear, folks.


Our anniversary is Tuesday, I've been looking at things to do and getting sappy with a sick bibby.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 5, 2015)

CDG said:


> Seriously.  SERIOUSLY???  NOBODY FUCKING TOUCHED THIS GEM!?!?!
> 
> *sigh*  Leave it to the Air Force to come in and clean up the clusterfuck.
> 
> ...



Trust me, I was going to comment, then thought better of it because I knew MC's response would smoke me like a cheap cigar.



Freefalling said:


> Out of fear respect for RP I left it alone. Rest assured, others thought it.
> 
> Also, the AF doesn't clean anything. That's why they have so many contractors.



Don't you have a spill or something to clean up?



medicchick said:


> If ya'll want to go there we can.  RP is much bigger, in all ways (especially where it matters), then the last guy I was with...12 years ago.  He is also a better person and I strive to be a better person since I met him.



I knew here retort would be something like this, minus the better person part.

Have a happy Anniversary you too.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 6, 2015)

CDG said:


> Well it wasn't an intentional shot at RP.  I would hope it doesn't come off that way.  All meant in good fun.
> 
> @Ranger Psych- If my post offends you, I sincerely apologize and will remove it.
> 
> Not being snarky here.



Pfft.. Getting to "Offense Taken" level is above the USAF's PT test capacity. They don't want a congressional about it.


----------

